# Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heavy)



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We met Samuel at Point Isabel today with his doggers Kayla & Lancer. The tide was a little lower than I thought it would be, but there was it was deep enough that Halo went right in and started swimming, no hesitation at all!









Keefer & Halo with Lancer










Making a new friend










And then we got to the dog ramp *drum roll* It ain't pretty, but she's swimming!


















Must....get....Keefer





































We also got a new disc for Keefer - he approves!














































Did I mention that he really likes his new toy?
 








The whole gang



















And back in the water! Keefer with Kayla and Lancer










Halo with her big brother



















Everybody gets wet










Water baby










The dynamic duo




























A series that would not be complete without the obligatory "Keefer wears Halo as necklace" picture


















Run puppy!!!!










This WOULD have been a great shot if the autofocus hadn't missed the dogs for the foliage


















Just Keefer










The whole gang again



















Halo & Keefer get hosed off before we head out of the park



















Halo has grown SO MUCH, and is officially a waterdog!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> Halo has grown SO MUCH, and is officially a waterdog!


thats exactly what i was thinking while scrolling through all the pics - its official! no turning back!

now to work on her _grace_ while in the water







lol.

great photos as usual. wish i was there as usual.

and hey - when did lancer turn into such a handsome man? seems like i just saw pics within the last month, but he's really maturing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Gosh she has gotten BIG!!!!! She looks like she had a blast too and the weather looks glorious!

We finally had a nice weekend here too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Lancer is looking great, and SO much like Kayla that it's uncanny! He's a little smaller, but his color is so similar that you have to look for more than a quick second to figure out who you're seeing. It's handy that Samuel has them color coded with their collars, lol! He took some pictures too, hopefully he got some good ones and will add them to the thread. 

Halo looked markedly better in the water as she got more comfortable, so I think she'll be fine, but she was definitely a bit awkward at first. Cassidy swam that way her whole life - very enthusiastic, but lacking in technique, shall we say.







She was having a great time in the water but always looked like she was on the verge of drowning.







Dena & Keefer, on the other hand, always glided through the water like fish.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

All of them are so beautiful! Sooo jealous here...can't wait till my boy is trained well enough to go to swimming like that!! And now I want another to keep him company too~love the long coats mostest


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

<span style="color: #993399">What a crew there! They're all gorgeous. Halo is ADORABLE!! And I love her name. Thanks for the pictures. I think looking at all the precious pups on this site is the only thing that can make me smile since we lost mine.</span>


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

"Keefer wears Halo as necklace"

<<giggle>>

Great shots, I especially like the shots where they are looking at
something, both of them look so intelligent!! 

(I know they ARE infact both intelligent, but it sure shows!!)


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Yep, no turning back now! Keefer went in the water at the bottom of the ramp and Halo looked at him for a fraction of a second and wasn't about to let him get away.

After that first "dip", the dogs would find their spots walking down the channel to get to the water and Halo was right behind them! The water was too far out at the regular swimming spot, so it was great that they didn't waste any time getting in the water along the channel.

Deb, her swimming style wasn't much different than Lancer's first few times out there.

Great time out there today. Seemed there were GSD's everywhere we turned. Glad we were finally able to get the four dogsters together. Halo has changed and grown a lot since I first met her.

Calone, Lancer and Kayla both stand at 25". Lancer was 11 months on the 1st and weighs 70 lbs. Kayla is currently 83 lbs and on a diet! Want to get her under 80 and ideally around 78 lbs. So we'll see how much closer they are in May. I'm in the "you are whoever/whatever I call you" stage for obedience/agility work now.



Didn't get that many shots but here are a few more water (naturally) shots from the channel.



















Sir Lancelot


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

I love how similar your two dogs look, they're gorgeous!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Awesome pictures!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Great pictures! Looks like a fun day was had by all! And go little swimming Halo!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: valbGreat shots, I especially like the shots where they are looking at
> something, both of them look so intelligent!!


I think they were watching Lancer run for his ball - he is FAST!!!!



> Originally Posted By: Everett54The water was too far out at the regular swimming spot, so it was great that they didn't waste any time getting in the water along the channel.


I thought so too - I was disappointed that the tide was so far out at the usual spot, and I would have been REALLY disappointed if she hadn't already gotten a chance to go in the water off the ramp or in the channel on the way over there. I think she'll get better the more she's in the water, she has zero confidence issues, so it's just a matter of more practice. 

It was a gorgeous day, sunny and warm, and tons of other GSDs there today, easily 20 or more including all of ours.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

They look like that had a great time! Halo didn't take long to earn her fins.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Nope, she sure didn't. She'll be 5 months old on Thursday.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Jethro has a new record to match or beat. But he doesn't have as temperate water as Halo. He is a competitive little brat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Momand tons of other GSDs there today, easily 20 or more including all of ours.


bet i can guess 2 more


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Not counting the ocean last weekend, which is a whole other thing with the waves and such (*I* wouldn't be swimming out there either!), this is the second time she's been in the water. Keefer followed Dena out the first time he was in water deep enough to swim in, but it was 4 days AFTER he turned 5 months old, so Halo's got him beat by 8 days. 

I kinda thought she would follow Keefer out in the water the last time she was at Point Isabel, but that was 6 weeks ago, so she was really little then. BTW, she is POOPED!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

We have some time yet. Jethro is still a wee lad.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Those are some awesome photos!








Did you take any of the other GSDs?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Adorable pictures, simply beautiful dogs.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Wow, what a stunning 4 pack of GSD'S

I see that Halo is not hanging on to Keefer as much, what a relief for Keefer









I can't honestly decide which pic is my favorite, they are all so wonderful.

Halo has some really nice colors, she is going to grow up to be such a hottie









What does Kayla and Lancer think of little Halo? 

Everett, you have such beautiful dogs, love their names as well









I love the wash station for your pups, savior for your cars


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

those pics were awesome
they looked like they had a blast!!
Bet they slept like babies.

They are gorgeous
Got to love the Halo necklace on Keefer


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: Jasper007I see that Halo is not hanging on to Keefer as much, what a relief for Keefer


Oh yes she is! And Keefer's a champ about it.



> Quote:Halo has some really nice colors, she is going to grow up to be such a hottie


I was a bit surprised at Halo's color/coat changes since the last(first) time I saw her. It's amazing how much change comes in such a short time with Halo - and your Loki.



> Quote:What does Kayla and Lancer think of little Halo?


They all got along great. They moved along well - at least until Lancer's Orbee came out and then all else (including sis Kayla) was basically forgotten. I think Keef's and Halo's interest (or curiousity) in the Orbee picked up as we went along. Halo would chase after Lancer a bit as he took off. 

Once in the channel water when Keef was climbing out and Halo was following him, Kayla went down into the water. Halo took one look at her, turned around and got right back in-with Keefer and Lancer joining in right after. That when she really earned her water dog status. She will be leading the way to the water real quick.



> Quote:Everett, you have such beautiful dogs, love their names as well


Thank you and back at you. Love seeing Jasper and Loki and the different places you get to take them too. Really like watching Halo, Loki and Mauser as they grow up and the changes that are coming about.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

She has gotten big, looks like they all had a blast!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom


Oh, if looks could kill!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I love the pictures!! What a great place to have to take the dogs for a good run!!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

it cracks me up how happy they are to get wet "their way" but the hose off pics make them look so miserable! 

great pics. looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Has Halo learned to latch on/terrorize while swimming??? If not, I'm sure Leyna could teach her...









Great pics...can't wait to join you guys again (one of these days)!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Beautiful dogs and beautiful pictures!!!! It looks like so much fun!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

I've heard of being attached at the hip.....well, your dogs are attached at the neck!









Beautiful shots and your dogs are just gorgeous.

P.S. I miss San Francisco ~


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

OOh I can't wait for the river to thaw and the Great Slave Lake to melt too. It won't be until June at least. I am sure Kiah will love to swim as much as our passed Shepherd.

Lovely, lovely photos.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What waterdogs they all are! They look great and so happy! Both Halo and Lancer are getting bigger every time I see them. And both of them seem to really love their big brother/big sis. Maybe someday, I'll get a big brother for Heidi. I don't see it in the near future, but who knows....

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007I see that Halo is not hanging on to Keefer as much, what a relief for Keefer


As Samuel said, oh yes she IS! I just didn't take that many pictures of her hanging off him and I didn't post them all, but she spent a significant part our time there attached to her brother. 



> Quote:What does Kayla and Lancer think of little Halo?


I thought they all did really well together too. She was totally comfortable around them, and it was cute how she hung out in the water with Kayla even with Keefer not right there. And she definitely showed some interest in Lancer chasing his ball. Maybe once she knows him better she'll run after him like she does Keef. 



> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Has Halo learned to latch on/terrorize while swimming??? If not, I'm sure Leyna could teach her...


Ha, NOT!









Oh, and she's officially half his size - I took her by the vet's on the way home from daycare to get a weight on her and she's 40 pounds!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

They are so adorable together! I had to show DH all the pictures last night and he laughed and laughed over Halo's big brother wrangling. Keefer is such a sweetie and she is too funny.

She kinda reminds me of a lamprey!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

These are all wonderful!
Looks like it didn't take her long from last week's pictures to start swimming!

Kayla, Lancer, Keefer and Halo are all gorgeous!

Still cracks me up how much Halo appears to







her brother. Even in the swimming pics she is right behind him!!! Haha! Keefer must be patient with her! 

Great pictures!


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay, I know I'm showing my ignorance of the area attractions here again, but where is Point Isabel?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: ShepdogOkay, I know I'm showing my ignorance of the area attractions here again, but where is Point Isabel?


 Richmond-Albany border. Not far from the I-80 and 580 intersection, Central exit from either fwy (behind Costco if you know the area)


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Okay, cool, thanks!

I drive past there on 80 all the time to get to school, but never really explored the area around there too much.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*

Geez, your girl looks so much like mine. How old is she now?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: TravsMomGeez, your girl looks so much like mine. How old is she now?


5 months today









Deb - next question and i'm billing you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TravsMomGeez, your girl looks so much like mine. How old is she now?
> ...


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

great pictures - as always!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

love love love the pics









she's gotten so big!! 

i was going to comment that i see keefer still wears that puppy ornament around his neck, but you beat me to it


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Halo swims! w/Keefer, Kayla & Lancer (pic heav*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom


This one of the dynamic duo is my favorite. They look so magnificent together. I wonder how long before Halo takes the new disc away from Keefer.


----------

